# Can Pacers keep lead in race for final playoff spot?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Sacramento Kings did the Indiana Pacers a favor by beating fellow playoff contender Milwaukee on Wednesday.
> 
> Now the challenge for the Pacers is to not take the Kings lightly and avoid the same trap that snared the Bucks.
> 
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/article/20110325/SPORTS04/103250340/Can-Pacers-keep-lead


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know why Indiana would ever plan to take a team lightly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Looks like we're taking Sac-town lightly.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Got got this! Chi-town watch out!


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Charlotte has pretty much given up, and Milwaukee's team is about to implode, with Jennings ripping teammates and coaches in the media.


----------

